#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Should i fly Thai again

## klong toey

For many years a flew Thai Air Gold member other then using the air miles for free internal flight no real benefits,never got an upgrade.
Last time a flew must have been 8 years ago the reason for not flying with the for many years no Thai beer on the LHR/BKK leg.
I now fly Jet Airways get frequent upgrades new aircraft never had any issues with them other than not a direct flight.
So option 1,fly Thai old aircraft no I.F.E if no chance of upgrade cost £620 arrive Bkk 06:05 am.
Or option 2,fly Jet Airways new aircraft most likely get upgrade defiantly upgrade second leg Mumbai Bangkok cost £540 arrive Bkk 06:55 am.
Mrs KT still flies Thai when traveling alone,should i give them another go?

----------


## jizzybloke

I'll never use Thai again, arseholes they are!

----------


## sunsetter

^ i was wondering how long it would take for you to spot this mate  :Very Happy:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

13 hours with Thai,how long does it take with Jet?

----------


## klong toey

> I'll never use Thai again, arseholes they are!


We both have the same opinion of them,but i just get a bit fed up with the Mumbai change of plane.
Or it might be the last thing i remember of Bangkok is seeing the Thai Air flight landing from London when we are arriving at Swampy to get the flight back to Blighty.
Seen the flight land so many times over the years it seems to stick in my memory.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why not try Eva?

----------


## jizzybloke

yep give EVA a go, i don't have anything negative to say about them!

----------


## klong toey

> 13 hours with Thai,how long does it take with Jet?


Takes 11 hours with Thai,14 hours with Jet,transfer Mumbai.

----------


## klong toey

> Why not try Eva?


Their more expensive then Thai but i am tempted to try them,their departure and arrival time to and from LHR not that good.Also arrive bkk 15:30 i like to arrive Bkk early got to have my jok for breakfast.

----------


## yortyiam

My last trip I flew Eva .They were recommended to me by a friend, exellent I thought. At the time they were one of the cheapest airlines. Try 'em.

----------


## FailSafe

The Thai Airways 'Premium Economy' option is a nice choice between Economy and Business Class- I'll fly them if they're on a route where it's available- I've never had any complaints about Thai Airways.

----------


## klong toey

> The Thai Airways 'Premium Economy' option is a nice choice between Economy and Business Class- I'll fly them if they're on a route where it's available- I've never had any complaints about Thai Airways.


Pretty sure Premium Economy is not available LHR/BKK but will look into it.
But with Jet will fly second leg Business class,with a good chance of free upgrade LHR/BOM.

----------


## S Landreth

> I've never had any complaints about Thai Airways.


me too,.........

----------


## Carrabow

First class is always empty, love it.

----------


## klong toey

> First class is always empty, love it.


There was no option to make a donation towards this flight when i started the thread just for a poll. :Smile: .
Maybe the Mods can make this option available.

----------


## alwarner

Flown with Thai, Eva, Jet and Etihad over the last few years.

Ranking: Etihad, Jet, Eva, Thai.

Mainly based on Thai air having shitty old planes.  The rest were all of a similar standard, but Etihad were a bit better on the free booze.  Dunno if it was just me because I though Eva touted their leg room as being great, but I was disappointed with that.

----------


## slimboyfat

I have been upgraded 3 times on Thai airways, holding a Singapore Airlines PPS frequent flyer card. Mind you, biz class on Thai is not that special, but it's nice to piss off those who have paid for the privelidge

----------


## klong toey

> I have been upgraded 3 times on Thai airways, holding a Singapore Airlines PPS frequent flyer card. Mind you, biz class on Thai is not that special, but it's nice to piss off those who have paid for the privelidge


I flew 60,000 miles a year on Thai for 4 years had a gold card never got upgraded.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> I have been upgraded 3 times on Thai airways, holding a Singapore Airlines PPS frequent flyer card. Mind you, biz class on Thai is not that special, but it's nice to piss off those who have paid for the privelidge
> 
> 
> I flew 60,000 miles a year on Thai for 4 years had a gold card never got upgraded.


Just your luck I suppose. My upgrades were twice on flights to SG and once from bkk to taipei. Economy class seemed to be overbooked on those flights.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

if you want quality,try singapore air.flight times cant be any longer than jet...

----------


## SiLeakHunt

I've flown Thai, they look at me like shit on their shoe, EVA totally dfferent kettle of fish, can't fault them.

Once when I flew Thai I had murderous toothache when I landed in BKK, the dentist said there was no further decay on the tooth that had already been filled but she replaced it and the pain went away (cost of about 4000 baht).

Anyway not long after I read that its common to have problems with your fillings if you fly on old/poorly pressurised aircraft. Apparently dentists leave a tiny air gap behind fillings similar to the little gaps in concrete you see on roads to allow for swelling and contraction and when you fly in a poorly pressurised craft the bubble expands and leaves you overdoing the neurofen. 

I try and avoid Thai now if I can, still like direct flights though as I tend to get less jet lag than when I stop down in different time zones..

Cheers

----------


## nigelandjan

KT if you do go Thai next mate do it through Airline Network or similar , those prices your quoting are a bit out .

----------


## Lostandfound

Must've done close on 1m miles on thai - gold for 12 years and platinum since last - never had a single upgrade.

Unless you have a star alliance gold card to use lounges at BKK practically every other option to London is a better bet IMO. 

In fairness to them if you do have gold/platinum they seem to look after you better in the air. I flew economy for first time in 12 years to London just before Christmas. The check in girl blocked the two seats next to me as flight wasn't full so I could stretch out and they gave me the biz class dinner choice and a small lash of caviar from first with a shot of vodka. 

It went down well with the xanax and made the trip tolerable.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've never had any complaints about Thai Airways


Only flown domestic with Thai and they were awful. Never again.

----------


## OhOh

Upstairs on the LHR/BKK flights is always good. Small cabin, good service and no stopover either in the Indian or ME hell holes.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

flown them all, all beat North American Airlines.

Cathay P are real smooth, my preference if I get the chance

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Why don't you use another Star alliance airline, that way you can still use your gold card for the lounges

Thai airways is all about nepotism I think

I saw some guy move into business class after the plane had took off last week

----------


## klong toey

> KT if you do go Thai next mate do it through Airline Network or similar , those prices your quoting are a bit out .


I always book at my local travel agents yes it cost £50 more but don't want all the local shops closing down.They are good people always phone me if there is a problem with a flight.When we had ash cloud problems they re booked me on every flight that was scheduled with Jet i manged to get a favour of a friend at LHR so i sorted that issue.They even called me to let me know one flight was going to be delayed for 2 hours.They give me good personal service,so support your local independent travel agent .

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> I have been upgraded 3 times on Thai airways, holding a Singapore Airlines PPS frequent flyer card. Mind you, biz class on Thai is not that special, but it's nice to piss off those who have paid for the privelidge
> 
> 
> I flew 60,000 miles a year on Thai for 4 years had a gold card never got upgraded.


You're not Thai. I flew Thai from Los Angeles twice and check in is always slow because of the Thai semi-elite begging actively for free upgrades.  I never noticed that on any other airline or with any other nationality.

I've also flown Eva and liked them.  If price is a concern check the Chinese airlines, China Eastern and China Southern.  Dirt cheap and not too bad, still far better than the sirley US carriers

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> ...


Exactly what a friend told me,why upgrade you your not Thai. 

I will pay up to £650 still have a week to decide Jet are still my first choice for indirect flight.
But will wait until the poll finishes in a week to make my choice,53% to Thai at the moment Jet have 46%

----------


## farrang

Yeah i fly with jet airways very nice and polite will recommend them to anyone , stop for about an hour and a half and mumbai airport but worthwhile , can streatch your legs. Thai airways has a lot of catching up to do compared with jet.

----------


## Pumpui

You stick with Jet then hopefully the rest of us won't have to be exposed to your poor spelling and punctuation in person. 

Do you ever read what you've written ??


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mid

> hopfullythe





> DO you never read what you've written ??


glass houses come to mind  :mid:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Thai airways has a lot of catching up to do compared with jet


No, Jet have to catch up, they are 3 hours behind :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Looks like Thai Airways are trying to rig the vote.

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by farrang
> 
> Thai airways has a lot of catching up to do compared with jet
> 
> 
> No, Jet have to catch up, they are 3 hours behind


Flight time 1 hour time zone 1.5 hours.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

You're still gonna get here 3 hours earlier with Thai, unless jet Airways departs earlier.

I've never used Thai to the UK, but looking at their website, it's 11 hours 20 mins LHR to BKK and 13 hours and 5 mins going back

----------


## klong toey

> You're still gonna get here 3 hours earlier with Thai, unless jet Airways departs earlier.
> 
> I've never used Thai to the UK, but looking at their website, it's 11 hours 20 mins LHR to BKK and 13 hours and 5 mins going back


The Jet flight leaves Blighty 3 hours earlier then the Thai flight,Jet flight arrives Bkk 06:55am.
Thai flight arrives Bkk 06:05am my last flight with Jet arrived Bkk 30 minutes early.

----------


## S Landreth

> Thai airways is all about nepotism I think
> 
> I saw some guy move into business class after the plane had took off last week


Ive seen this happen a few times while on Thai Airways (before the plane starts to taxi out). They (Asian) get all settled in and then the rightful owner comes to sit down. Theyll just move to a different seat and hope no one will come and take it from them. The nerve  :Smile: 

One woman, three different seats, before she moved back into eco.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I was one of the last to board before and walked to my seat 14 A in Economy , some little French guy was stood in the aisle blocking my way, I pointed to my seat and he got his stuff and moved to row 15, in front was his girlfriend who was stood blocking row 12 and she asked if I minded swapping with her boyfriend so they could be closer. I said Ok as all 3 seats on there were empty also.

Next thing, 2 fat women came to sit in the row where I was, so I told the French guy I'm having my seat back, so he moves to row 12 with his girlfriend, then a guy and his wife came and told the French pair they were their seats,so they walked to the back of the plane where their seats must have been

Cheeky Cnuts,  I thought, as I lay sprawled over !2 A,B and C :Smile:

----------


## boogster

Haven't used them for International flights for many years, but  a friend of mine and his son used them in August to fly LHR-BKK return. On both flights there was no personal tv's.

That would be enough for me not to use them, especially as we travel with young kids.

----------


## klong toey

Just had a quick look on Thai Air web site found this bit of news.

From Jan 16, 2012, A340-600 aircraft will operate the service with individual In-Flight Entertainment on First, Business and Economy Classes.

Last time they used these planes within a month switched back to the old 747s.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Take off LHR.
Get the hostess to supply plenty of Sang Som, not available on any other flights.
Wake up in Bangkok.
Thai for me.
Simples.

----------


## OhOh

> rom Jan 16, 2012, A340-600 aircraft


Good airbus aircraft, seat level IFE, non stop, thai service what more can you want - book it.

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> rom Jan 16, 2012, A340-600 aircraft
> 
> 
> Good airbus aircraft, seat level IFE, non stop, thai service what more can you want - book it.


You know their saying Thai smooth as silk.
This is what i got when i tried to book on their web site.

The following error(s) occured
We are unable to find recommendations for your search. Please change your search criteria and resubmit the search. (66002 [-1])

Start over
I tried different dates but no can do.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klong toey
> ...


Someone told them you were coming.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> This is what i got when i tried to book on their web site.
> 
> The following error(s) occured
> We are unable to find recommendations for your search. Please change your search criteria and resubmit the search. (66002 [-1])


Maybe it was your substandard spelling  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> This is what i got when i tried to book on their web site.
> 
> The following error(s) occured
> We are unable to find recommendations for your search. Please change your search criteria and resubmit the search. (66002 [-1])
> 
> 
> Maybe it was your substandard spelling


I guess your right noticed in Thais small print must be able to spell and punctuate to an acceptable standard.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

16-12 to Jet

What's the price difference ?

----------


## klong toey

> 16-12 to Jet
> 
> What's the price difference ?


Went for a walk through the town with Mrs KT today the other travel agents was open.
Walk in asked for flight prices,Jet was £540 Thai £560 so i booked with Thai the other travel agents in the town wanted £620 for Thai so a walk of 100 meters saved me £60 although the flight was £20 more than Jet i think it was a good price for a direct flight.
For anyone looking for a flight from the UK try your local Co-operative travel they won't have a flight with Thai that cheap for long.

Also decide for the new year to change my name to Thaksin Shinawatra should turn a few heads when i check in.

Btw this is for the Mods if you don't log in you can vote as many times as you like on this poll.
Maybe this poll is rigged.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Btw this is for the Mods if you don't log in you can vote as many times as you like on this poll. Maybe this poll is rigged.


Are the votes counted?

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> Btw this is for the Mods if you don't log in you can vote as many times as you like on this poll. Maybe this poll is rigged.
> 
> 
> Are the votes counted?


Yes they are.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klong toey
> ...


Better hope DD sees this then.

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


If you close your browser open it again click on this thread you get to vote as many times as you like if your not logged in DD.
Does this work on any other polls i will find out.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

You can make the polls public, that way if you pick the wrong flight out of these two and survive, you will know who to blame :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> You can make the polls public, that way if you pick the wrong flight out of these two and survive, you will know who to blame


Already booked Thai £560. :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Seems a good price. 

Will you be on the Airbus with the screens in the seats or are you flying before then ?

----------


## klong toey

> Seems a good price. 
> 
> Will you be on the Airbus with the screens in the seats or are you flying before then ?


I hope they are still going to be using the scarebus,but most likely to be a retro painted 747 probably have straw to lay on if it is. 
Not flying until end of April so will see what rolls in at the departure gate.

----------


## nigelandjan

Just checked Thai with the Airbus from Heathrow to BKK in March PLUS an on flight to Udon through Netflights the whole lot for a 3 week return for 2 of us is £1136  inc taxes and all supplements ,, not 3 bad

----------


## OhOh

^What fare class is that?

----------


## klong toey

> Just checked Thai with the Airbus from Heathrow to BKK in March PLUS an on flight to Udon through Netflights the whole lot for a 3 week return for 2 of us is £1136  inc taxes and all supplements ,, not 3 bad


Why have Thai decide to become price competitive,never thought i would use them again.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Thats lorry driver class OO ,, we travel in the pens mate

----------


## expattaffy

Fown to Thailand many times from the UK, my favourite was Eva or Emirates. I always booked through West east travel, the good thing about them was once you got the price off their site if you phoned them up and pleaded a bit of poverty you could get a discount over the phone, I have had them ring me back and had a 100 quid discount offered to me.

----------


## OhOh

My limited experience of "operational" upgrades, on Thai Airways flights, is that the majority of winners were not Thais, or at least not Thai looking. 

My last experience was, check in as normal. Upon arriving at the departure gate, when my pass was scanned, there was a beep, beep. 

Not something you would necessarily want to hear. 

I was asked to wait in a certain area. After a few minutes wait, and the non arrival of armed police, myself and two other non Thais were informed that due to over booking we had been upgraded. 

And you wonder why I am called a hansum man :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Not sure what the problem is with upgrades...especially for Gold Card members...Jeez you must travel a lot...

I have a lowly Silver card...Flown Thai for last 15 years and have had no problems. One year we were high on the points (2 of us three returns from Munich + 1 business return) . They called us up and gave us the choice of 5 x economy flights for the family or 2*business returns for free...excluding tax. We took the latter for 200 Euros each for taxes. Cannot say better than that. We both upgrade to business every third return flight nowadays...(going west is 1-2 hours longer depending on headwind). Never had a problem with the upgrade as long as I had the points...seats always been available.

My wife has dual Nationality (Brit/Thai) She turned up for the outward leg with her Thai passport expired. They rescheduled her three days later free of charge...Can't think of many airlines doing that on the outward leg.

The 747-400 fleet is currently being upgraded (has been on our flights since September). Now they have the screens on the back of the seats as per the 340 fleet. Business class has the same style seats as the 340 as well...far better after the upgrade than they were.

As for Thai internally...I always go Thai...(to Udon) ... Costs me more but I get a safe flight every time. Never had a bad flight with them thus far (touch wood).

----------


## OhOh

> Not sure what the problem is with upgrades


I was referring to "operational" upgrades, you know, no points or Thai special deals.

Upgrades from points or the annual free upgrade is a you say, very easy to book.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> As for Thai internally...I always go Thai...(to Udon) ... Costs me more but I get a safe flight every time. Never had a bad flight with them thus far (touch wood).


I prefer AirAsia; new planes vs old and they don't use trainee pilots. Less likely to get some ignorant 'big man' prick forcing the pilot to land in bad weather as well...

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> As for Thai internally...I always go Thai...(to Udon) ... Costs me more but I get a safe flight every time. Never had a bad flight with them thus far (touch wood).
> 
> 
> I prefer AirAsia; new planes vs old and they don't use trainee pilots. Less likely to get some ignorant 'big man' prick forcing the pilot to land in bad weather as well...


Have evidence of that with Thai Internal? I certainly have never heard of it. I have heard of (and witnessed) Thai diverting from Munich due to a localised storm. Landing elsewhere and having to refuel before going into Munich (wife was on board...2 hour delay). I have circled Udon due to a bad storm and arrived late but safely...

As I said...never had an unsafe flight...so interested in what you are referring to...

----------


## Carrabow

As long as they keep the booze flowing...Who cares  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Troy
> ...


Update on Thai Airways Flt 261 A310 Crash Surat Thani [Archive] - PPRuNe Forums

----------


## Troy

^ Thanks...missed that one....

----------


## klong toey

Guess i should update this,well A340 600 both legs everything nice and clean IFE  was much improved worked well both legs good choice of movies.
Was a little disappointed with food thought Jet won on that also think the seating is a little on the narrow side on the airbus compared with a 777.
Thought the bad omens wanted to strike early on the Thai flight because as we left LHR a few minutes after take off i was looking out the window and was blinded by a lightning strike think it either hit the wing or was very close had a bit of arc eye for a few minutes.
Although it was nice not to have to change in Mumbai  would only use Thai if they kept the prices realistic flew back with our Gert arrived LHR 30 minutes early.
Guess i would say much improved over the last flight around 7 years ago.

----------


## Loy Toy

Exclusively flew Thai for many happy and content years but it's sad to see such a good service go to pot.

A people problem (cabin crew) of the highest order.

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> Not sure what the problem is with upgrades
> 
> 
> I was referring to "operational" upgrades, you know, no points or Thai special deals.
> 
> Upgrades from points or the annual free upgrade is a you say, very easy to book.


Had a TG Gold card for seven or eight years, Platinum since last year. Hundreds of flights but not once had an Opup.

Agree with Loytoy - the inflight staff are more miss than hit. 

Their premium cabins are nothing special either. For anyone over 1.75M tall I find their business class seats impossible and a WOFTAM. 

First class is pretty good, although nowhere near the best in the air, it falls down even further if there's a Thai VVIP in which case I'm uncomfortable watching the Medieval floor show sycophancy and belly crawling. Their F class fares have increased big time, esp in sterling terms, in the last 18 months - so I tend to book economy now on long haul and content myself with the savings and a Xanax. Flying four or five times a year to London in F used to average out at around 2000 quid RT taking into account the G upgrade and freeby every fourth/fifth flight with mileage. Today it's closer to 3500. 

Once you're on the plane an economy seat on any airline is just an endurance test. I only choose TG now because of the F lounge access freebie booze and food (they have a nice cigar lounge type smoking room too) and VIP immigration with the platinium card. 

Once the P card expires I'll be on Etihad back to UK rather than TG. Better planes, you can strech your legs half way, better food (FWIW) and more reliable crews.

----------


## klong toey

Just to piss me off Thai have told me my booking class was ineligible to accrue air miles,£580 no air miles so will not bother them anymore.
On a lighter note as we were coming in to land at swampy the pilot gave a weather report he mentioned low cloud.
Looked out the window whilst taxiing to the gate,fog mate not low cloud.

----------


## Lostandfound

> Just to piss me off Thai have told me my booking class was ineligible to accrue air miles,£580 no air miles so will not bother them anymore.
> On a lighter note as we were coming in to land at swampy the pilot gave a weather report he mentioned low cloud.
> Looked out the window whilst taxiing to the gate,fog mate not low cloud.


Got stung on that too. December 2011 to London 47000 baht ticket in economy and no miles. Flight was less than half full so managed to bag four seats for some sleep.

----------


## aging one

After they just canned the only decent CEO they have ever had because he could not be bought I think my association with Thai is over. I have not flown Thai for over 8 years, but fly Nok once in a while as they go from DM airport. They have been good, but are owed by Thai. 

No more for me.

----------


## klong toey

Just sorted my next flight decided to try Vietnam Airlines price £420 good arrival and departure time even leaves from Gatwick which also saves Me around £40.

----------


## Troy

Just been on Thai ... round trip ....

To and fro BKK..747-400 approx 1/2 capacity but farangs are packed up in seats over the wing whilst Thai passengers are sprawled across 3 or 4 seats. I move to better seat(s)...but many do not.

Back to EU and the same thing...about as subtle as the KKK....again I got a double seat for having a (quiet) moan.

Picked up luggage and the two FO's were only just out of (Chinese) nappies...Scared the shite out of me when I saw them. Captain was experienced but would you rely on your car being an automatic and in cruise control...or else?

On both trips the cabin crew did what they had to as quickly as possible and then disappeared....although I have to admit seasoned travellers were kept thoroughly irrigated for the whole journey....and in my case a requirement to settle the nerves.

Having said that...I arrived and I returned. No worries about arriving...I used to maintain aircraft...I hate flying in a kite I did not service...I hate being driven in a taxi let alone an aircraft...I like to be in control of what happens to me...

I may not fly Thai again though...just for the KKK element about the trip.

----------


## Kwang

> Just sorted my next flight decided to try Vietnam Airlines


Oops, you're gonna have a sore ass, save you paying for it in Bangkok I guess :Smile: 


Vietnam Airlines Customer Reviews - SKYTRAX

----------


## klong toey

I looked at the reviews before i booked not bothered about the decor long as the mechanics and the pilots are sound.
I am just getting bored with using the same airlines all the time. 



> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> Just sorted my next flight decided to try Vietnam Airlines
> 
> 
> Oops, you're gonna have a sore ass, save you paying for it in Bangkok I guess
> 
> 
> Vietnam Airlines Customer Reviews - SKYTRAX

----------


## Brown Sugar

> flown them all, all beat North American Airlines.
> 
> Cathay P are real smooth, my preference if I get the chance


Brian Stocks Have only flown Thai Air three times in past ten years. Not over impressed, old aircraft (noisy) onboard service was acceptable but not outstanding, check in service at BKK was very badly organised compared with other airlines. 20 years ago Thai Air was Topps in every respect what went wrong??  Have used Eva Air all levels of service we quite adequate with a lower fare than Thai (but watch out for excess baggage, a couple of Kilo's will cost you an arm and a leg) Used Cathay Pacific via Hongkong excellent service on all counts (even though aircraft are getting old) only snag is the lay over in Hongkong makes BKK to LHR a 18 hour journey instead of the usual 11 but fares usually considerably cheaper. Also used Air Emerates not cheap but you can use any accumulated air miles with them to upgrade for part or whole of a journey only snag is changing planes in Dubai. Dubai airport not well organised for transit passengers long queues for repeated security checks you need at least two hours between flights to stand any chance of making your connection. Also at Dubai no where to sit as all seating seems to be taken by local overnight guests. (three seats each)

----------

